# Spanner wrench tips needed



## Nick-theCut (Aug 6, 2012)

Attempting to loosen the sprocket set nut



I know that it is threaded in reverse, anyone have tips on getting good leverage?  Ps I do not have a vise

I'm attempting to get my ND mod A to a 1/2" pitch sprocket

Kinda at a loss, mate I need more tools, maybe I need to think out of the box.  Ideas?


----------



## bud poe (Aug 6, 2012)

*First, do yourself a favor and buy a bench-vise and bolt it securely to your work-bench.  Always have some scrap wood blocks around for padding the jaws and holding weird shapes...
But if you must attempt without, try to somehow secure the hub.  Use a flat head screwdriver and affix it into one of the spanner wrench keyways and gently rap on it with a hammer in the proper direction.  You've probably already soaked it, but if not, squirt a few drops of penetrating oil (PB Blaster, Aerokroil, etc.) onto it and let it soak in a bit before trying to remove...Good luck!*


----------



## twowheelfan (Aug 6, 2012)

*i use*

i use my bicycle stand to hold the crank arm on the outside of the sproket, it only needs to support the weight of the crank assembly. you dont need excessive force.then use a drift ( sort of like a nail punch but not a chisel, with a flat face,not pointed.) you can get them in several sizes. i have one that is smaller than the hole in the nut thats illustrated. use a metal hammer and drive the nut in the direction that you want holding the drift almost horizontal to the nut.only a coulple of good hits should do it. you only need to loosen it. it will unscrew by hand after it starts moving.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 6, 2012)

I believe it comes off clockwise........


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 6, 2012)

Half way there.  Collectively were a genius. Thanks so far.


Is the cog reverse threaded as well?
How the heck am I going to get these separated. Geez


----------



## bud poe (Aug 6, 2012)

I believe the cog is standard thread, and the nut is left hand thread.
I just took one apart last week, they are definitely opposing so as to lock....
I removed the cog in the same manner as I described earlier except I used a piece of round aluminum rod to gently tap the cog in the counter clockwise direction till it loosens.
Your'e getting there!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have found that the cog comes off easier if it is still mounted to a the wheel.


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 6, 2012)

Sprocket comes off counter clockwise. 

I hope I didn't confuse you.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool guys, I'll get back at it.  No Larmo it all made perfect sense, thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 7, 2012)

It's official, this project is impossible.  Well with my tools.
I've clamped it down as secure as possible and pounded on the sprocket counter clockwise... No love.
Hell I can't even find the replacement 1/2" pitch sprocket anyway.  This is tough.
Someone hook me up with complete model A hub, I'll use this ones parts.


----------



## Old-Bikes (Aug 11, 2012)

buy a lockring tool designed specially for the purpose like this: http://www.parktool.com/product/fixed-gear-lockring-wrench-hcw-17


----------



## Rambler (Aug 12, 2012)

*Sprocket Removal Tools*

Here are a few tools I use to perform the job of sprocket removal.





ND model-A hub DRIVER HOLDER
SPANNER WRENCH
CHAIN WHIPS

Place the hub driver into the holding fixture and clamp in a vise.




Use spanner wrench to remove the sprocket set nut - turn clockwise




My spanner wrench has a sprocket removal tool on the opposite end or you can use a chain whip to remove sprocket - turn counter-clockwise.

The chain whip can be easily made by most anyone using a piece of metal for a handle and an old section of chain either 1/2-inch pitch or 1-inch pitch. My double chain whip has both 1/2-inch & 1-inch pitch one chain on each side. The chain whip is a simple and very valuable tool for applying a great amount of force without doing any damage to the sprocket or sprocket teeth. Really a MUST HAVE tool if you remove sprockets.




And there you have it, sprocket removed.




If you don't have the ND model-A hub DRIVER HOLDER available to you than if possible leave the hub assembled and spoked into the wheel for leverage. The same steps can be performed with the driver still installed in the hub.

Use spanner wrench to remove the sprocket set nut - turn clockwise
Use the chain whip to remove sprocket - turn counter-clockwise.
And there you have it, sprocket removed with hub still assembled.




As a recap, here are the tools I most often use along with the corresponding hub parts. Of course the same tools can be used for assembly and tightening of the sprocket and sprocket set nut.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow!!!
Great pictures and explanation.  I hope this thread gets continued use in the future.  Great job.


----------



## cruiserjoe (Dec 18, 2012)

*searching for ND driver holder*

Wow, I have never seen (before now) a driver-holder tool for the New Departure driver. That would be a tough one to make!
I'll start searching old bike shops to see if anyone has one they would lend or sell! 
Thanks for the nice photos!


----------

